# Recommendations for a newbie, regions, weather, etc.



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Greetings all,

Lurking here for a while. Lifetime raised in the Pacific Northwest ( or northwet ). I love the surroundings of this State, but for a variety of reasons we can't live here anymore, at least not to retire. I'm in my early 50s and in construction. The place is way too expensive and we've crawled out of a big hole after the 2008 crash. I am seriously considering relocating somewhere else in the country.

My wife is fast approaching menopause and has never liked the heat anyway, so wherever we move to, it will need to be a climate that approximates our current one, at least on balance. For starters, I was wondering if there are any transplants here from the west coast to other parts and if you found acclimation difficult? 

Second, I like trees. I was raised around evergreens of course, but I like a variety of trees. New England looks very pretty, but I'm open to suggestions. In my ideal world, I'd like to be raising some chickens and pigs and growing a few vegetables. I'm pretty handy, my trade is painting. Maybe there are some barns that need a decent coat out there? 

My wife says I'm dreaming, and maybe I am. But hey, it's cheaper than a movie and more entertaining than most these days. I see many reasonable deals online all the time for between 50 and a 100 grand with houses in okay shape for a handyman and 20 plus acres to boot. I'd like any sage advice that can be offered.

Thanks!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We moved a year ago from the south (Tennessee) to Northern Minnesota. I was super tired of the heat and humidity in the south, plus we were rural when we moved to our farm and it just kept growing around us. So, now we are an hour and a half from the Canadian border, live in an area where the largest town has a population of just over 400 people, and can go days without seeing anyone else. The winters are far colder then anywhere we've lived before but you can always put more clothes on.....you can't legally remove enough to be cool in the south. Cost of living for us is great here as we were able to pay cash for our place with the proceeds of selling our farm, equipment, livestock, etc. Yes, we have less land, but we didn't plan on cattle farming up here so we have more then enough for my chickens, turkeys, goats, and a very nice garden. You do have to be more creative in employment....most folks are either retired or have their own businesses since there are not a lot of places to get a job. We are very happy that we made the move.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> We moved a year ago from the south (Tennessee) to Northern Minnesota. I was super tired of the heat and humidity in the south, plus we were rural when we moved to our farm and it just kept growing around us. So, now we are an hour and a half from the Canadian border, live in an area where the largest town has a population of just over 400 people, and can go days without seeing anyone else. The winters are far colder then anywhere we've lived before but you can always put more clothes on.....you can't legally remove enough to be cool in the south. Cost of living for us is great here as we were able to pay cash for our place with the proceeds of selling our farm, equipment, livestock, etc. Yes, we have less land, but we didn't plan on cattle farming up here so we have more then enough for my chickens, turkeys, goats, and a very nice garden. You do have to be more creative in employment....most folks are either retired or have their own businesses since there are not a lot of places to get a job. We are very happy that we made the move.


So since Tennessee is I assume very humid in the summer, how are your summers now? I've heard Midwest summers can be very humid depending on where you are at. How much snow do you get? Do you pretty much hunker down December through February and then thaw out? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Think there is a lot more to consider than just climate when thinking of moving. There is employment, healthcare, taxes, codes, restrictions, etc. 
But I'm with you New England is very pretty...... specially in the fall.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

JosephSeiss said:


> So since Tennessee is I assume very humid in the summer, how are your summers now? I've heard Midwest summers can be very humid depending on where you are at. How much snow do you get? Do you pretty much hunker down December through February and then thaw out? Thanks for the reply.


The first summer we were in Minnesota, I didn't get it when folks said "oh my gosh its so humid". I thought it was LOVELY. This summer I guess I've noticed it more, but still a day here or there of humidity is nothing compared to the south's endless humidity. THis past winter our first snow fall was 2 feet. I loved it. Yes, there are days when it is too cold to really do much of anything outside. But you'd be amazed at the winter activities you can do even when it is minus 10. (I stay into inside if we get much more then that) We cross-country ski, snowshoe, ice fish, and even hike. So, no, we don't hibernate, we just ensure we have the right stuff on to stay warm. I'm glad we made the move.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Oh I agree, but, let's say Louisiana were paradasaical in all the other ways you mentioned, I still couldn't get past the front door, my wife would look at me and say, "What, are you kidding, move to the jungle?" lol so that's not gonna happen. I need to narrow the field by something like bearable climate first.

Thanks for the thoughts on your new digs. I wonder if humidity feels different in different areas? For instance, here in western Washington there can be days where the humidity is 80% but it feels okay. Probably the ocan air.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I was born and raised in Vermont, but I'm not a big fan of the cold or driving in piles of snow. I'm not moving, but I still complain now and again. Taxes can be pricey, but some towns are definitely cheaper than others. The Lake Champlain islands are very popular, but taxes are higher there because of the water. Stick to the hills and prices will mostly drop.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

altair said:


> I was born and raised in Vermont, but I'm not a big fan of the cold or driving in piles of snow. I'm not moving, but I still complain now and again. Taxes can be pricey, but some towns are definitely cheaper than others. The Lake Champlain islands are very popular, but taxes are higher there because of the water. Stick to the hills and prices will mostly drop.


I'm not all that familiar with New England, I did have relatives move from Seattle to Maine back in the 60s and they stayed there. I visited once for 3 weeks when I was 10. They were north of Augusta. Seemed like a fairly warm and humid august as I recall.


----------



## Jerrodnrx (Oct 11, 2017)

We left California for the NW corner of Montana. It is night and day difference from when we lived in the Seattle area. Land is affordable, there aren't any building codes, and the population is sparse. Winters are cold, -30 last year. This summer we hit low 90s a couple of times. No sales tax is AWESOME! Property taxes are low, we have 1.7 acres and a cabin partially finished and we have to pay around 130 dollars this year.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

Born and reared in the south and frankly will take the humidity over days upon days of sub-freezing temps. As a forester, I'm in it all the time and it isn't a big deal for me. What is a big deal is low cost of living, low land prices, low taxes, easy access to water, no fights over water rights, long growing seasons with plentiful rain, and no need to drive on ice save for rare occasions, and we don't have biting fly season. I am fine with cold weather (my favorite times for backpacking are during winter in the mountains), but it is, for me, easier to thrive and survive in hot weather over cold weather. If our heat goes out, we just add another blanket. If our air goes out (we were without power for weeks after Hurricane Katrina), we complained about heat for about 4 days before we acclimated. Having visited Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, Ohio, New York, and norther Illinois, I am quite happy with the deep south.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounds like you have a lot of places in mind. If you're in no rush, why not take some time and visit those places. Maybe pick your top 5 and spend a few days in each area over the course of a year. Walk around, get to know the town, look at some properties while your there too. If you have an RV that would be the ideal way of doing it. I think after visiting a few locations one will speak to you guys and your direction will be set.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Joe,

You didn't say which state you are in right now so I'm not sure. I would guess maybe Washington or Oregon but not sure.

If that were the case for me, I'd be exploring your neighbor, Idaho. I have a couple of friends out in the northern part of the state, up above Priest River, and they love it there. Spent a little time around Sandpoint a couple of decades back and nearly moved there.

We don't have family out west save one son in Arizona and we're not confident he'll stay there long term. Most of the family is back east and we do kinda like being close enough to hop in the car and be to any of them within a day's drive. So we settled on the Cumberland Plateau of Tennessee. (Just signed the contract to buy a place last week.)

I like the idea of taking an RV and spending a little time in places you think you may like. We just happen to live in an RV right now and it's something we've done, maybe a little longer term than most. Spent time in Pennsylvania where most of family is from, too expensive. Spent some time in Alabama, where most of my wife's family is from, just didn't feel right for us. Spent quite a few years around the MS/LA coast but that was how we got into the RV in the first place, through Hurricane Katrina, and that didn't seem like somewhere we wanted to settle again. Spent a couple of years in central Mississippi, which wasn't bad except we couldn't fit into the culture. (Never realized what it was like to be hated because I wasn't from there. Still don't have a handle on that one but knew it wasn't right for me.) Spent some time looking in central Kentucky, not bad but just never spoke to us like we thought it might. Spent some time in south central TN and didn't quite feel the love there. But ended up on the Cumberland Plateau and fell in love with the place and the people. It just worked... well... works. Puttin' down some roots.

Have you ever read Joel Skowsen's book, "Strategic Relocation"? Something like that might be helpful to you. He looks at a lot of different factors about a LOT of places, even has some maps with "areas" highlighted that are better or worse places (for his reasons). I don't value all of his factors in quite the same way has he does but appreciate his perspectives. Anyway, I felt like it was worth it to read. If you don't want to spring for your own copy, it's probably available in your local library. I will admit that it's several years old and I don't think I've heard anyone mention a new edition coming out. Just a thought, though.

Good luck! Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

(Never realized what it was like to be hated because I wasn't from there. Still don't have a handle on that one but knew it wasn't right for me.)

Gonna have to throw a big brake on that. I live in central Mississippi, and we don't hate outsiders. I have folks down the road who are from South Carolina whilst I myself come from Florida via Alabama. I had an East German for a neighbor who got along with just about everyone. Our culture is remarkably open. We don't respond well to others telling us how we do things wrong (what culture does?), but to say that Central Mississippi hates is absolute bull crap...a big, stinking pile of it. Frankly the only thing I hate is the oft-repeated stereotypes we get slapped with all the time.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for all your input. I was surprised to see all the responses after the gap in time, but that's the nature of message boards I guess. Lol. Much appreciated.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Yes I am in Washington, and Idaho would be great, but the land there is much pricier than many other areas I've looked at.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Southern Forest said:


> (Never realized what it was like to be hated because I wasn't from there. Still don't have a handle on that one but knew it wasn't right for me.)
> 
> Gonna have to throw a big brake on that. I live in central Mississippi, and we don't hate outsiders. I have folks down the road who are from South Carolina whilst I myself come from Florida via Alabama. I had an East German for a neighbor who got along with just about everyone. Our culture is remarkably open. We don't respond well to others telling us how we do things wrong (what culture does?), but to say that Central Mississippi hates is absolute bull crap...a big, stinking pile of it. Frankly the only thing I hate is the oft-repeated stereotypes we get slapped with all the time.


All I can do is relate my personal experience. I find it interesting that a little area near Philadelphia, Mississippi is the ONLY place I've ever lived that was like that. If every place was like that, it would cause me to think there was something wrong with me. If you get along well there, I really am happy for you, and I do not say that with any sarcasm at all. It's very possible that I found myself in a very small pocket of people that were not anything like the people around you. The people I was near remembered the summer of 1964 very well and would do it all again today. (There was one person, not far away, that was said to be personally involved in the deaths of those three young men.) When I suggest there was some real evil where I was, I am not just making it up or spewing bull crap. Racial tension was high enough to be felt A LOT and often. It wasn't just me. Whites, natives, blacks... funny thing was, I got along with the blacks best of all, even though I am white.

OK, to be fair, I will add this: when we moved there, I did not have a good feel for neighborhoods and areas. That was my fault. I didn't not know anything about the neighbors or those living around me. Had I known more about it, I would never have moved there. So at least that part of it was my fault. Had I moved to a spot 20 miles away from where I was, I might have had a totally different experience. I suppose it could be said that a person could find that kind of an area in most any area of the country. And to be honest, there are a couple of areas of this part of Tennessee that I've found to be quite similar to what I left in Mississippi.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If you are in construction, why don't you grab a camper trailer and pick up some work in other parts of the country to see what areas you like. Huge demand in the construction trades, you can go just about anywhere you want and find work.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

JosephSeiss said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Lurking here for a while. Lifetime raised in the Pacific Northwest ( or northwet ). I love the surroundings of this State, but for a variety of reasons we can't live here anymore, at least not to retire. I'm in my early 50s and in construction. The place is way too expensive and we've crawled out of a big hole after the 2008 crash. I am seriously considering relocating somewhere else in the country.
> 
> ...


You still looking? I am just north of you in BC. Idaho seems like a nice compromise...not too wet, not prairie cold, trees and sun. It is the one downside of where I am at....lack of winter sun. 
Obviously, the further south you go, the shorter the winters. Although, our winters are not that long, they just feel that way when we have 4 months of monsoon. 
I've tripped all over, and spent a couple of years in LA (state) and NE seaboard. Funny thing, I actually acclimatized in LA, but it was in my youth...not so sure it would be easy for me now. Ironic, but I find my summers, especially this last one, too hot...lol
I like the shoulder seasons. New England is gorgeous, especially Vermont, NH, Maine. I wonder how expensive they are...They do get toasty and humid in summer. One thing about where you are now...other than Eastern deep south, you will not find a place as green as the place you are now (year round). I have an aversion to grey-brown landscapes....lol
Northern Cali always appealed to me, but after this summers forest fires...
Maybe a hop over the Cascades will suit you or Oregon.


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking toward Idaho, live in Eugene Springfield area Weather is nice but many many Rules. Even in a small town find many need SAFE SPACES. Lived here 25 plus years most neighbors and I get along very well. But at 80 I know what I Like, But Wife is not yet on board for a Move now.


----------



## Jerrodnrx (Oct 11, 2017)

melli said:


> You still looking? I am just north of you in BC. Idaho seems like a nice compromise...not too wet, not prairie cold, trees and sun. It is the one downside of where I am at....lack of winter sun.
> Obviously, the further south you go, the shorter the winters. Although, our winters are not that long, they just feel that way when we have 4 months of monsoon.
> I've tripped all over, and spent a couple of years in LA (state) and NE seaboard. Funny thing, I actually acclimatized in LA, but it was in my youth...not so sure it would be easy for me now. Ironic, but I find my summers, especially this last one, too hot...lol
> I like the shoulder seasons. New England is gorgeous, especially Vermont, NH, Maine. I wonder how expensive they are...They do get toasty and humid in summer. One thing about where you are now...other than Eastern deep south, you will not find a place as green as the place you are now (year round). I have an aversion to grey-brown landscapes....lol
> ...


Melli, I just moved to Montana from Calistoga, in northern California. In the valley fires of 2015, they closed the highway about 2.5 miles from where we lived. After the fire, which burned a few of my friends homes, we drove through the area up by Cobb. It was stunning to see what made it and what didn't. We drove through areas in which there was total devestation, except for the few houses that took preventative measures. It was stunning to see houses that had removed trees within 100 ft of their house, and a green area within 50 ft survive such an out of control fire, when their neighbors house 100 yards away who hadn't taken proper precautions were nothing but smoke and ash. California has a clean and green policy in regards fire safety and it certainly played out to prove that correct. Firefighters during the critical times when the fire is spreading aren't going to bother trying to defend a house that didn't give them a defensible space.

That was a long winded way of saying that Northern California (Other than the governmental issues and price of land) is a wonderful place to live. The weather is absolutely amazing. You get a true 4 seasons, but the winters are mild. Gardens flourish like you wouldn't believe. I would have loved to have made my homestead there, but there are too many regulations and taxes to pay, and our dollars just didn't go far enough to realistically buy enough land.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Jerrodnrx said:


> Melli, I just moved to Montana from Calistoga, in northern California. In the valley fires of 2015, they closed the highway about 2.5 miles from where we lived. After the fire, which burned a few of my friends homes, we drove through the area up by Cobb. It was stunning to see what made it and what didn't. We drove through areas in which there was total devestation, except for the few houses that took preventative measures. It was stunning to see houses that had removed trees within 100 ft of their house, and a green area within 50 ft survive such an out of control fire, when their neighbors house 100 yards away who hadn't taken proper precautions were nothing but smoke and ash. California has a clean and green policy in regards fire safety and it certainly played out to prove that correct. Firefighters during the critical times when the fire is spreading aren't going to bother trying to defend a house that didn't give them a defensible space.
> 
> That was a long winded way of saying that Northern California (Other than the governmental issues and price of land) is a wonderful place to live. The weather is absolutely amazing. You get a true 4 seasons, but the winters are mild. Gardens flourish like you wouldn't believe. I would have loved to have made my homestead there, but there are too many regulations and taxes to pay, and our dollars just didn't go far enough to realistically buy enough land.


Sounds lovely. Unfortunately, I didn't make the changeover to US immigrant when I had the chance (was working in USA for a spell way back). Northern Cali is just like here, but milder and drier...and winter is way shorter...lol
I agree about securing one's home from forest fires. Some folks either don't get it, or like to roll the dice. I get having a house with trees right up to house is idyllic. I'm too paranoid of trees to ever let them be that close. Not just fires, but windstorms. The point of building my bunker is to feel safe, like a castle. I want my home to be that refuge from inclement weather and even forest fires. 
BC is the wanna-be of Californication....lol. Our regs mirror California, for the most part, and so do our prices. 

Not to say it can never happen in my hood, but we have many lakes and natural firebreaks to limit a conflagration happening. And when we get a drought, in summer, the winds are dead, which is really what causes the issues in California (no time to organize a fire break...all one can do is run). We get the odd forest fire in my hood every 4yrs or so, and they jump on it like animals because they can (lazy fires), and a water bomber base is a stone's throw away. Our interior was a different story (winds)...just like California, the fires became beasts and all they could do was run.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Yes, still lookin'. This is at the dream stage right now. Too many practical considerations at the moment. I was just looking for a sense of things from a variety of members. I think the idea of an extended travel vacation is probably best.


----------

